# Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء



## fagrelsabah (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من تركيا 
استطاع مهندسين الكهرباء الاتراك من تطوير اختراع = *Kapanadze 100 KW*

- المخترع الول لها من بلد جورجيا باوربا الشرقية= وذالك بتكثيف الاشارات اللاسلكية المنتشرة بالهواء ورفعها الى عدة الالاف من الفولتات الكهربية ومن ثم اخراجهها الى اجهزة تخفيض وضبط الجهد والتيار ليحصلوا فى النهاية على 100 كيلووات كهربي مجانا من الهواء والارض 

من المعروف لدينا ان انتشار الاقمار الصناعية وشبكات المحمول واجهزة الاتصالات الاسلكية ادت فى النهاية الى ان يصبح الهواء الجوى الذى نعيش فيه مشحون بكهرباء عالية جدا 

والبعض يشعهر بها 
من خلال تغير التصرفات للافراد من السب والشتم وضيق الخلق وعدم القدرة على الصبر او التفهم لموضوع ما وتلك الاعرض هى اعراض جانبية للتعرض لكمية عالية جدا لتلك الاشعاعات والاشارات فالعقل البشري لايستطيع تحمل كل تلك الكهراء وبالتالى فنجد ما نراه من تلك الاعراض 

والان نعود لموضوعنا 

نجح هولاء المهندسين من تطوير هذا الجهاز ليحصلوا على هذا الكم الهاءل من الكهرباء اللتى نعيش بينها 

وتم تسجيل برائة اختراعهم 

واليكم المزيد








http://pesn.com/2009/07/24/9501557_Kapanadze_100kW_third-party_test/
You are here: PureEnergySystems.com > News > July 24, 2009 *Kapanadze's third-party testing of their 100 kW free energy device*

*A video has been posted showing the setup of the one hundred kilowatt free energy generator by Tariel Kapanadze's group as it is being third-party tested, complete with large coils, arcing spark gaps, huge capacitors and mesh screens, set atop a ~one-inch-thick glass.*


On July 9, we posted a featured page on a Georgia Republic inventor,  Tariel Kapanadze and his group, who apparently claim to have invented a 5 kilowatt free energy generator. We reported that in a demonstration video the device appears to produce copious amounts of energy from no visible source. We also speculated that it could be getting its energy via inductive coupling to the local utility. (Ref.)

However, all of that is blown away by a video they posted on July 22 showing third party testing of not a 5 kW system, but a _ 100 kW_ system. One hundred kilowatts! That's enough to power 60 homes. Not bad for something that present models of physics would say is "impossible" -- getting something for nothing -- not taking into account the non-visible sources of power that are out there, just waiting for someone like Kapanadze to come along and find a way to tap into them.

The apparatus doesn't look cheap. Are we talking free energy that is _ more_ expensive than solar, or _ cheaper_ than coal or natural-gas-powered electricity? Of course by the time it is optimized for economies of scale (e.g. mass produced), it would be much cheaper.

I sent an inquiry to the company through the YouTube  user contact link, but haven't received a reply yet. Maybe they're upset at me for pointing out in our earlier coverage that their device could be taking power wirelessly from the grid. Or maybe they didn't like my suggestion that they not delete out  old videos, but keep them up for historic purposes. Or, perhaps the language barrier prevented my correspondence from getting to them at all, during a very busy time for them.

I can only imagine how busy they are with inquiries from people given the level of evidence that is shown in their latest video. 

Clearly, the third party testing entity was being very thorough. The apparatus with sparks arcing between coils, and what may have been very three large capacitors, was set on top of what looked like a one inch thick glass plate elevated above the floor. One measurement panel was set up in triplicate, showing three separate volt, amp, and kilowatt-hour read-outs. Or perhaps each meter corresponded to one set of coils and capacitor. A wire mesh was set up like a see-through wall, perhaps serving as some kind of antennae for pulling energy from the aether? I didn't see any oscilloscopes in the video, but it could be because I didn't recognize the type they were using. What I presume is a control panel was nearly the size of a refrigerator. It's not clear what they were using for a load. 

الرابط للخبر 
http://pesn.com/2009/07/24/9501557_Kapanadze_100kW_third-party_test/
http://pesn.com/2009/07/24/9501557_Kapanadze_100kW_third-party_test/

http://www.zpenergy.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3117

http://www.zpenergy.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3117

للمزيد عن المخترع كابانادذا واختراعه هنا

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Kapanadze_Free_Energy_Generator

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Kapanadze_Free_Energy_Generator

الصور بالمرفقات


الصورة الاخيرة لصاحب الاختراع مع جهازة الذى ينتج 5 كيلووات كهربي من الهواء والارض


----------



## fagrelsabah (1 أغسطس 2009)

للمزيد هنا 

اقراؤا عن هذا المهندس اللذى اخترع جهاز تحضير الكهرباء من الموجات الراديوية سنه 1920 

نعم تلك العلوم ليست حديثة وانما قديمة جدا ويتم حجبها والتعيتم عليها ولا يتم تدريسها بالجامعات 

لسبب بسيط ان الطاقة موجودة فى كل مكان ويمكن الحصول عليها مجانا 

ولكن لمصلحة من يتم جعل الطاقة بالمجان فالاغنياء يريدون ان يزدادوا غناء وجشعا و لا يشعرون بالفقراء 

فمن المسئول عن نشر الفقر ومن المسئول عن تلك الفتاه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللتى بالصورة 






نحن كلنا عندما نتجاهل الطاقة المتجددة والحرة والمجانية ولا نعمل حتى على نشرها 

فهاهوا رمضان قد اقبل فماذا سنقول لله تعالى ان سئالنا عن اخوننا الفقراء لم لا تساعدوهم ارضيتم بالحياة الدنيا واردتم متاعها 


اللهم اجعل من امة الاسلام من يقدم لنا تلك العلوم ويقضي به على الفقر والمرض


----------



## إسلام علي (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بطل
ويسر الله لك اختراع عبقري مثلك


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*Эксперимент с трансформатором Тесла*









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqiYDxMsayw&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqiYDxMsayw&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*Катушка Тесла на Пятом канале 
*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBelAJTcbRM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBelAJTcbRM&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*free energy Kapanadze generator*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxFgAfSXNt8&feature=related


----------



## essam-ali (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يعتبر اهم جهاز للطاقه الحره


----------



## fagrelsabah (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف والمخطط للهذا الجهاز بالمرفقات 

بعد الصفحة 20 عشرين ستجد الجهاز وشرحه

=


----------



## سعيد كروم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم الايادي ودائمآ الي الامام:20:


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------

